# Frisches Obst und Gemüse werden / wird verkauft. (Passiv)



## swindaff

Hallo!
Ich muss einen Satz ins Passiv schreiben: "Samstags verkauft man auf dem Markt frisches Obst und Gemüse".
Ist "*Frisches Obst und Gemüse *werden samstags auf dem Markt verkauft" richtig?
Die Lösung sagt "Samstags wird auf dem Markt frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft", aber ich glaube, dass "frisches Obst und Gemüse" (der AKK) subjekt ins Passiv werden kann.

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich mit "Gestern sang der Chor *die Carmina Burana*_" _--> "*Die Carmina Burana* wurden von dem Chor gestern gesungen" (Lösung: "Gestern *wurde* von dem Chor die Carmina Burana gesungen").

Sind beises die Lösungen und meine Sätze richtig? Und warum benutzten die Lösungen den Verb im Singular?


----------



## berndf

Al.ba said:


> Die Lösung sagt "Samstags wird auf dem Markt frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft", aber ich glaube, dass "frisches Obst und Gemüse" (der AKK) subjekt ins Passiv werden kann.


Das ist ja auch richtig. Es bedeutet aber nicht, dass es auch vorne stehen muss. Im Deutschen gibt es keine Regel, dass das Subjekt vorne stehen muss. Dein Satz (egal ob mit _wird_ oder_ werden_) ist natürlich auch richtig, aber er ist ungewöhnlich. Man würde diese Reihenfolge nur wählen, denn man besonders betonen möchte, dass Obst und Gemüse und nicht etwa andere Waren dort an dem Tag verkauft werden. Z.B.:
_Fleisch wird Freitags verkauft und Obst und Gemüse am Samstag._


----------



## swindaff

Danke, berndf. 

Aber ich kann nicht noch verstehen, warum sagt man "wird" hier (-->Samstags wird auf dem Markt frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft)... der Subjekt ist immer (frisches Obst und Gemüse), so würde ich "werden" sagen.


----------



## berndf

_Obst und Gemüse_ wird hier als gemeinsamer, abstrakter Gattungsbegriff verstanden. Das kann man, muss man aber nicht. Sowohl _wird_ als auch _werden_ ist möglich.


----------



## Hutschi

Al.ba said:


> "Gestern *wurde* von dem Chor die Carmina Burana gesungen").


Die Carmina Burana wird als ein Musikstück aufgefasst. (Eine Kantate, aus mehreren Liedern)

In der Wikipedia wird es als Plural (es sind viele Lieder) aufgefasst. Carmina Burana – Wikipedia

Ich nehme außerdem an, dass die grammatische Form des Originals nicht in der Originalsprache
Wikipedia: 





> Carmina Burana (lateinisch für Beurer Lieder oder Lieder aus Benediktbeuern)


verwendet wird, sondern nach deutschem Gefühl eingedeutscht.

PS: So gesehen sollte sowohl Singular als auch Plural korrekt sein. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es in Konzerten grundsätzlich in Einzahl verwendet wird.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> In der Wikipedia wird es als Plural (es sind viele Lieder) aufgefasst. Carmina Burana – Wikipedia
> 
> Ich nehme außerdem an, dass die grammatische Form des Originals nicht in der Originalsprache verwendet wird, sondern nach deutschem Gefühl eingedeutscht.



"carmina" ist der Nom. Plur. von "carmen" (neutr.).  Wenn man das Wort nicht kennt, könnte man "carmina" für Nom. Sing. (fem.) halten (wie z.B. "lingua"). Der deutsche Artikel "die" verleitet auch dazu.  Ein italienischer Muttersprachler käme natürlich nicht auf diese Idee. 

_die Lingua franca_ (Sing.)
_die Carmina Burana_ (Plur. !!!)


----------



## Perseas

Spielt die Anordnung der Satzglieder ("wird" steht vorne und "Obst und Gemüse" folgen) eine Rolle dafür, dass man hier den Singular "wird" verwenden kann?_ --> Samstags *wird *auf dem Markt frisches *Obst und Gemüse* verkauft._

Ich meine, bei "Obst und Gemüse enthalten viele Vitamine" hört sich der Plural besser an, oder?



Demiurg said:


> Wenn man das Wort nicht kennt, könnte man "carmina" für Nom. Sing. (fem.) halten (wie z.B. "lingua").


Dasselbe gilt für Griechisch. "Carmina Burana" sieht so aus wie ein Nominativ Sing. Fem.


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> Spielt die Anordnung der Satzglieder ("wird" steht vorne und "Obst und Gemüse" folgen) eine Rolle dafür, dass man hier den Singular "wird" verwenden kann?_ --> Samstags *wird *auf dem Markt frisches *Obst und Gemüse* verkauft._
> 
> Ich meine, bei "Obst und Gemüse enthalten viele Vitamine" hört sich der Plural besser an, oder?



Wenn man "die Gemüse" akzeptiert, hört es sich gut an. Wenn man beide als Sammelbegriffe in Einzahl betrachet, hört sich für mich Singular besser an.


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> Spielt die Anordnung der Satzglieder ("wird" steht vorne und "Obst und Gemüse" folgen) eine Rolle dafür, dass man hier den Singular "wird" verwenden kann?_ --> Samstags *wird *auf dem Markt frisches *Obst und Gemüse* verkauft._
> 
> Ich meine, bei "Obst und Gemüse enthalten viele Vitamine" hört sich der Plural besser an, oder?



Gut erkannt. 

Ja, wenn das Subjekt nachgestellt ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher, dass der Sprecher sich, wenn beides möglich ist, für die Singularform entscheidet.


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> "carmina" ist der Nom. Plur. von "carmen" (neutr.).  Wenn man das Wort nicht kennt, könnte man "carmina" für Nom. Sing. (fem.) halten (wie z.B. "lingua"). Der deutsche Artikel "die" verleitet auch dazu.  Ein italienischer Muttersprachler käme natürlich nicht auf diese Idee.
> 
> _die Lingua franca_ (Sing.)
> _die Carmina Burana_ (Plur. !!!)


Da zweifle ich nicht dran. Allerdings ist das eine die Situation in Lateinisch bzw. Italienisch (Plural) und das andere Deutsch (Plural, aber auch Singular).


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> "carmina" ist der Nom. Plur. von "carmen" (neutr.).  Wenn man das Wort nicht kennt, könnte man "carmina" für Nom. Sing. (fem.) halten (wie z.B. "lingua"). Der deutsche Artikel "die" verleitet auch dazu.  Ein italienischer Muttersprachler käme natürlich nicht auf diese Idee.
> 
> _die Lingua franca_ (Sing.)
> _die Carmina Burana_ (Plur. !!!)


Das wird es sein. Mit dem Wissen, dass _Carmina_ Plural ist, kommt mir der Satz mit _wird_ falsch vor.


----------



## Kajjo

Al.ba said:


> Ich muss einen Satz ins Passiv schreiben: "Samstags verkauft man auf dem Markt frisches Obst und Gemüse".


Correct default answer:  _Samstags wird auf dem Markt frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft.
_
Please note that the active sentence can be rearranged in several ways, all of them correct, with different nuances of emphasis and stress, though. All sentence have the verb ("verkauft") in second position (V2 rule) and the other member can be rearranged:

_(1a) Samstags verkauft man auf dem Markt frisches Obst und Gemüse
(1b) Auf dem Markt verkauft man samstags frisches Obst und Gemüse.
(1c) Frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft man samstags auf dem Markt._

Now compare the passive variants with the same order. Again the verb is always in the second position ("wird"), but this predicate is split in two parts, the second part as always in last position ("verkauft").

_(2a) Samstags wird auf dem Markt frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft.
(2b) Auf dem Markt wird samstags frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft.
(2c) Frisches Obst und Gemüse wird samstags auf dem Markt verkauft._

Usually teachers expect you to convert (1a) to (2a) and (1b) to (2b) and so on. When doing these conversions you are usually expected to to re-order the members of the sentence, to present your ability to distinguish between necessary rearrangement for active to passive or voluntary rearrangement of members.



Al.ba said:


> Gestern sang der Chor die Carmina Burana_" _--> "Die Carmina Burana wurden von dem Chor gestern gesungen" (Lösung: "Gestern wurde von dem Chor die Carmina Burana gesungen").


Ja, die "Carmina burana" wird typischerweise von deutschen Muttersprachlern als Singular empfunden. Es ist dem Normalbürger nicht bekannt, dass "carmina" ein italienischer Plural ist. Insofern bildet der normale Deutsche die Sätze mit einem Verb im Singular. Wenn man weiß, dass Carmina eine Pluralform ist, dann verwendet man natürlich auch ein Pluralverb.


----------



## swindaff

I'm writing in English because I still am a beginner with German, so I think it could be easier for me to understand.

I knew "Carmina Burana" is a plural, so I chose "wurden". What you are saying is that maybe the person who wrote the solutions didn't know? 

As to the other sentence "*Frisches Obst und Gemüse *werden samstags auf dem Markt verkauft":
Das Obst und das Gemüse, they are two singulars but aren't they like a plural here? I can indeed buy two things at the market. Therefore, it still is not clear to me why "wird" is correct.

And I think, considering what you wrote, that in German there may be a tendency to put the _Temporalangabe_ in the first place, rather than other elements of the sentence (unless you want to give emphasis).


----------



## berndf

Al.ba said:


> Das Obst und das Gemüse, they are two singulars but aren't they like a plural here?


I answered this here:


berndf said:


> _Obst und Gemüse_ wird hier als gemeinsamer, abstrakter Gattungsbegriff verstanden. Das kann man, muss man aber nicht. Sowohl _wird_ als auch _werden_ ist möglich.


In Englisch: _Obst und Gemüse_ is understood as a single, abstract class of merchandise. This interpretation is possible [and very common] but not mandatory. Hence, both, singular and plural, are possible [but singular is by far the more frequent form here].


----------



## swindaff

berndf said:


> I answered this here:
> 
> In Englisch: _Obst und Gemüse_ is understood as a single, abstract class of merchandise. This interpretation is possible [and very common] but not mandatory. Hence, both, singular and plural, are possible [but singular is by far the more frequent form here].



Sorry! I must have missed that! Thank you so much


----------



## swindaff

Kajjo said:


> Usually teachers expect you to convert (1a) to (2a) and (1b) to (2b) and so on. When doing these conversions you are usually expected to to re-order the members of the sentence, to present your ability to distinguish between necessary rearrangement for active to passive or voluntary rearrangement of members.



... and I always rearrange the sentence based on no particular criterion but my "ear"


----------



## berndf

Al.ba said:


> ... and I always rearrange the sentence based on no particular criterion but my "ear"


It is important to learn how a German ear hears things. Order is fairly free as long as the finite verb stays in second position (In main clauses). Unfortunately (for a foreign student), each order has a particular meaning attached to it, of which you have to be aware.


----------



## swindaff

berndf said:


> *Unfortunately *(for a foreign student), each order has a particular meaning attached to it, of which you have to be aware.


*Unfortunately,* because this is one of the most difficult aspects of learning a language. I guess it just takes some time and a lot of pratice.


----------



## berndf

Al.ba said:


> *Unfortunately,* because this is one of the most difficult aspects of learning a language. I guess it just takes some time and a lot of pratice.


I guess so.

The general rule is quite simple, though. Whatever comes first defines the topic:
_Am Samstag wird.._. talks about what happens on Saturday (in contrast to other days). _Obst und Gemüse wird..._ talk about what happens the fruits and vegetables (in contrast to other merchandise). The tricky thing is to know which of the orders is used if you don't want to stress any element, i.e which one is the _neutral_ order.


----------



## Demiurg

Al.ba said:


> I knew "Carmina Burana" is a plural, so I chose "wurden". What you are saying is that maybe the person who wrote the solutions didn't know?


Exactly. Loan words ending in _-ina _are usually feminine singular in German (_die Angina, die Ballerina, die Patina, die Retina, die Vagina ..._). So by analogy, _die Carmina Burana_ is also treated as a singular form.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> dass "carmina" ein italienischer Plural ist...


 Eigentlich ist es nur ein lateinischer Plural (es gibt zwar noch auf Alt-Italienisch das Wort _carme - _mit der gleichen Bedeutung - ,aber seine Mehrzahl ist _carmi_). Zum Glück verstehen die meisten Italiener ein bisschen Latein noch aus der Mittelschule, wo es Pflichtfach ist, und können somit _carmina _als Pluralform erkennen.


----------



## Kajjo

Al.ba said:


> ... and I always rearrange the sentence based on no particular criterion but my "ear


Yes, but this is clearly the wrong idea, both from the perspective of correct transformations for learning, but also from the perspective of idiomatic, natural order of German sentences and (as Berndf put it) for "German ears".

Please accept this tip: Don't freely re-order sentences, but try to get a feeling, what is the typical German and be aware that different orders usually convey different connotations and nuances.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, there are rather simple transformation rules from active to passive and vice versa:

*Passive to active:*
"Frisches Obst und Gemüse werden samstags auf dem Markt verkauft"
The sentence has no expressed handling agent subject. so we have to include a generic subject "man".
Do not change word order in this step, except to geactive verb to the second place:

"Frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft man samstags auf dem Markt."
"Verkauft" comes after the first phrase. There is no place for "man" in front of the verb. So it goes behind the verb.

This keeps topicalisation of passive.

*Active to passive:*
All of
"Frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft man samstags auf dem Markt."
and
"Man verkauft Frisches Obst und Gemüse samstags auf dem Markt."
and
"Frisches Obst und Gemüse verkauft Anton samstags auf dem Markt."
and
"Anton verkauft Frisches Obst und Gemüse samstags auf dem Markt."
have the same passive

The subject of the active sentence is removed. (This is one of the purposes of passive: you do not need to explain the subject.)

"Frisches Obst und Gemüse wird/werden samstags auf dem Markt verkauft."


This shows that a construction with "man" is semantically very similar to passive, because "man" is a grammatical subject, but it does not say anything about the real subject /Who?)

And you see: From passive voice you cannot reconstruct the active voice fully. (Only context could help).[/S][/S]


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Frisches Obst und Gemüse werden samstags auf dem Markt verkauft".
> The sentence has no subject.


 You certainly meant to say that the sentence has no expressed agent(Agens).  I understand that in German grammar _Frisches Obst und Gemüse _should be the subject(s) of the passive verb.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe es korrigiert.
Man kann folgende Zuordnung bilden:

aktiv<->passiv
Subjekt<-> Nichts oder Präpositionalobjekt (es wird gemacht. Es wird _*von ihm*_ gemacht.)
Objekt<-> Subjekt
Edit:

Man kann auch im Passiv die handelnde Person angeben, als Präpositionalobjekt.

Er macht es. -- Es wird (von ihm) gemacht.


----------



## swindaff

Kajjo said:


> Yes, but this is clearly the wrong idea, both from the perspective of correct transformations for learning, but also from the perspective of idiomatic, natural order of German sentences and (as Berndf put it) for "German ears".
> 
> Please accept this tip: Don't freely re-order sentences, but try to get a feeling, what is the typical German and be aware that different orders usually convey different connotations and nuances.



You are perfectly right. I just have to become used to this.



Hutschi said:


> Hi, there are rather simple transformation rules from active to passive and vice versa:



Thank you! That was very clear 



berndf said:


> The tricky thing is to know which of the orders is used if you don't want to stress any element, i.e which one is the _neutral_ order.


Maybe "Es wird samstags frisches Obst und Gemüse auf dem Markt verkauft"?


----------



## berndf

Al.ba said:


> Maybe "Es wird samstags frisches Obst und Gemüse auf dem Markt verkauft"?


Yes, that is the most neutral one. But _Samstags wird..._ is also almost unmarked; at least much less marked than _Obst und Gemüse wird..._


----------



## swindaff

berndf said:


> But _Samstags wird..._ is also almost unmarked


This makes me think of something I once read about word order in a sentence. It said that if one wants to put something in the first position (something that is not the subject), it usually is the Temporalangabe. Maybe because it sounds more neutral than other elements (Lokalangabe, Objekt...)?


----------



## Kajjo

Al.ba said:


> it usually is the Temporalangabe. Maybe because it sounds more neutral than other elements (Lokalangabe, Objekt...)?


Yes, you are right.

You can find more information about the order of adverbials here: canoonet - Wortstellung: Stellungsfelder: Mittelfeld: Adverbialbestimmungen untereinander

summary: _Zeit > Grund > Ort > Art und Weise_


----------



## swindaff

Kajjo said:


> Yes, you are right.
> 
> You can find more information about the order of adverbials here: canoonet - Wortstellung: Stellungsfelder: Mittelfeld: Adverbialbestimmungen untereinander
> 
> summary: _Zeit > Grund > Ort > Art und Weise_



Thank you!


----------



## Hutschi

Al.ba said:


> ...
> 
> Maybe "Es wird samstags frisches Obst und Gemüse auf dem Markt verkauft"



I think, this is neutral, but only in narrative style.

In Neudorf ist immer was los. Es wird gebadet, radgefahren - und es wird/werden sonnabends auf dem Markt Obst und Gemüse verkauft.​In a general context (to tell the facts/a plan with informations, message style), the other form is better in my feeling.

Am nächsten Sonnabend wird/werden wieder auf dem Markt Obst und Gemüse verkauft.​Without date or with isolated date, "es wird" is more often used in messages.

Am Sonnabend ist Markttag:
Es wird Obst und Gemüse verkauft.
Es werden Kochkurse durchgeführt.
Es findet ein Flohmarkt statt.
​Note: Samstags vs. sonnabends is regionally marked. Both are standard but are used in different regions.

Deutschlandkarte: Samstag oder Sonnabend? (Erläuterung)
http://www.atlas-alltagssprache.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Samstag.jpg (Atlas)


----------



## swindaff

Hutschi said:


> Note: Samstags vs. sonnabends is regionally marked. Both are standard but are used in different regions.
> 
> Deutschlandkarte: Samstag oder Sonnabend? (Erläuterung)
> http://www.atlas-alltagssprache.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Samstag.jpg (Atlas)



That was interesting! Thanks, Hutschi!


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> You can find more information about the order of adverbials here: canoonet - Wortstellung: Stellungsfelder: Mittelfeld: Adverbialbestimmungen untereinander
> summary: _Zeit > Grund > Ort > Art und Weise_


Vorsicht, man muss zwischen freien und gebundenen Adverbialbestimmungen unterscheiden!
Die "Regel"_ 'Zeit > Grund > Ort > Art und Weise' _gilt nur für "*freie* Adverbialbestimmungen"!



> Die Adverbialbestimmung
> Adverbialbestimmungen können freie Angaben oder obligatorische Ergänzungen sein. *Ob eine Adverbialbestimmung frei oder obligatorisch ist, hängt vom Prädikat und der von ihm bestimmten Satzstruktur ab.* Gewisse Satzstrukturen verlangen immer eine Adverbialbestimmung (= obligatorische Ergänzung), während andere Adverbialbestimmungen weggelassen werden können (= freie Angabe).
> Eine Zwischenposition nehmen gewisse Ergänzungen ein, die zwar weggelassen werden können, die aber sehr stark mit der Bedeutung und der Valenzstruktur des Verbs verbunden sind. Zu den fakultativen Ergänzungen gehören u. a. Ortsangaben bei Verben wie _stehen, liegen, sitzen _sowie allgemein die Richtungsangaben:


Hier Beispiele für "Obligatorische und fakultative Ergänzungen"
obligatorisch: Sie wohnt in München.  Sie wohnt. 
fakultativ: Er erzählt dem Kind eine Geschichte.    Er erzählt eine Geschichte. 

Die Stellung der Adverbialbestimmungen untereinander
Als Grundregel gilt, dass die freien Adverbialbestimmungen vor den gebundenen Adverbialbestimmungen stehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn wir hier die Umform-Regeln anwenden, erhalten wir für Passiv:

In München wird gewohnt. (Unter Verlust von "sie"). ( wenig idiomatisch.)
In München wird von ihr gewohnt. (nicht idiomatisch.)
Es wird gewohnt. (wenig idiomatisch)
Von ihr wird gewohnt. (nicht idiomatisch.)

Dem Kind wird eine Geschichte erzählt. (idiomatisch, aber es wirkt "kälter" als aktiv.
Von ihm wird dem Kind eine Geschichte erzählt. (wenig idiomatisch.)


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Vorsicht, man muss zwischen freien und gebundenen Adverbialbestimmungen unterscheiden!


Genau das wird doch ausführlich auf der von mir verlinkten Canoo-Seite erklärt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> summary: _Zeit > Grund > Ort > Art und Weise_


Dein "summery" (ohne jeglichen Zusatz) fand ich irreführend und wollte Al.ba darauf aufmersam machen.

Den Beispielsatz (canoo) kann man nämlich nicht verallgemeinern.
Sie hat den ganzen Tag  wegen eines Auftrags   zu Hause  hart  gearbeitet.
Die wichtige Aussage ist: "Sie hat hart gearbeitet." (Wo sie gearbeitet hat spielt keine große Rolle.)

Aber man kann z.B. nicht sagen/ schreiben:
Sie blieb den ganzen Tag  wegen des Regens zu Hause gelangweilt. 
sondern es muss heißen
Sie blieb den ganzen Tag  wegen des Regens gelangweilt zu Hause. 
Die wichtige Aussage ist: "Sie blieb zu Hause."

Wie oben gesagt: das Prädikat ist ausschlaggebend für die Wortstellung.


----------



## swindaff

JClaudeK said:


> Sie blieb den ganzen Tag  wegen des Regens gelangweilt zu Hause.


Indeed, this is the structure we learn: *TE*(mporal)*KA*(usal)*MO*(dal)*LO*(kal).

_Danke _to everyone who contributed to this thread!


----------



## JClaudeK

Al.ba said:


> this is the structure we learn: *TE*(mporal)*KA*(usal)*MO*(dal)*LO*(kal).


Ach ja, das "berühmte" TEKAMOLO.


----------

